# I shall name her Simone ;)



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks to you lot I have just acquired a fully pimped Oscar Nuova Simonelli and a Chrome MCI Eureka Mignon!

Also got a bottomless porterfilter and a milk pitcher. I've been dialling in naked doubles all day and finally got it just now!

It has taken me about 4-5 hours to dial in a stunning double with 18 grams in and 27 grams out at about 27 seconds!

This machine is amazing!

Now to learn how to froth milk...first go was bit too much to handle but I'll keep trying.

Peter


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely! I was considering this model before I fell in love with levers. Enjoy!!


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Cheers Soll! This thing is built like a tank and for me it's perfect! No doubt before the decade is up a lever will be on my list though haha!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice set up. Enjoy the coffee


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Enjoy this machine first, the lure of the lever will come knocking though, be prepared when it does. I'm always looking at levers...must be the long handled pull to achieve the extraction.... oh I think I need a coffee


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

It really is a dream using this machine! Rest assured I will enjoy it! To be honest I'm glad to not be scouring the internet looking at machines anymore







Now I can get into what matters...the coffee!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice







enjoy it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely compact hx look forward to your findings


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice set up I was looking at these at one point before my HX fell into my lap.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

absolutely love the colour of that machine. Lovely


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Steam on the Oscar is a beast but once you get the hang of it it takes no time to get great foam


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great, and pairs nicely with the Mignon too


----------

